# Where can I find DVC members?



## sjordan14 (Jul 4, 2012)

I want to explore finding a DVC member that would be interested in a direct exchange. I have ads on Redweek and TUG and posts on MouseOwners and DisBoards. Are there any other places that I could be going to find DVC members?

Thanks,

Stuart


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 10, 2012)

sjordan14 said:


> I want to explore finding a DVC member that would be interested in a direct exchange. I have ads on Redweek and TUG and posts on MouseOwners and DisBoards. Are there any other places that I could be going to find DVC members?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stuart



I've always been able to rent my points on dis or MO and MO very quickly.
I was just able, in one day of listing, get my points transfered listing them on TUG. How long have you had your points listed?
Good luck.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 10, 2012)

If I'm reading it correctly, the OP wants to exchange *for* DVC, not *from* DVC.

OP: you have already listed the main places to find owners.  If no one is interested, it is perhaps because what you are offering is not valuable enough in exchange for what you are requesting.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 10, 2012)

bnoble said:


> If I'm reading it correctly, the OP wants to exchange *for* DVC, not *from* DVC.
> 
> OP: you have already listed the main places to find owners.  If no one is interested, it is perhaps because what you are offering is not valuable enough in exchange for what you are requesting.



He has a good week for trade. Problem is there's no Mouse there. Most users on DIsboards and Mouseowners only like to vacation in WDW. The few who do like to get out, generally also own something else. There was a thread on mouseowners asking how many had a completed trade. It was very low. Mostly WKORV or Harborside.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 10, 2012)

slum808 said:


> . Mostly WKORV or Harborside.



Bingo! or perhaps one of the HI Marriott's.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 11, 2012)

I listed my ocean watch 4th of july week for a dvc trade and had no takers.  So, that should give you an idea as to how hard it is to do a direct trade with DVC owners.  I was a DVC owner and get why it is so hard to trade -- DVC points are just so expensive to own.

Please note, I have absolutely ZERO interest in trading any more, I just wanted to give a specific example as to how hard it is to get a DVC owner to do a direct trade

My suggetion to the original poster is to rent your week for cash and use that money to rent points from a DVC owner to get the week you want.  If you own a great week, maybe you can get enough monety to pay for the DVC.  I do not know the going rate, but I think DVC owners want $12 in rent for each point.  Most DVC full week 2 bedroom reservations take in the neighborhood of 300+ points for summer weeks and holiday weeks are more.  When you look at the value DVC owners want for their points, that should give you some idea as to why your direct exchange is not happening, if you compare that to how much you should be able to rent your home week for.




slum808 said:


> He has a good week for trade. Problem is there's no Mouse there. Most users on DIsboards and Mouseowners only like to vacation in WDW. The few who do like to get out, generally also own something else. There was a thread on mouseowners asking how many had a completed trade. It was very low. Mostly WKORV or Harborside.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2012)

Might someone familiar with TUG's Direct Exchange process walk us through the steps of finding direct exchange options?  Let's take the perspective of someone who owns DVC and is looking for possible exchanges ... how would they go about that?  What is the shortest path (fewest clicks) to answer, "Who is looking for DVC and what are they offering in trade?"  Thx!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2012)

I think it would be nice to have a Direct Exchange forum direclty on TUG and not in the classified.  I hadn't thought of it before, but it's logical.  The Bargain Deals forum is used a lot, and trading would be a very beneficial forum.  It might bring some Disboard members to TUG.  Maybe we can make it a benefit of membership like the Sightings/ Distressed forum.  It would be awesome to have private trades on the boards and not have to look through the Classified ads. 

TUG rules would be no trades of exchanges.  That would be something that might be difficult to drill into some heads around here.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 11, 2012)

I love RickandCindy23's idea! It would give more visibility to exchange offerings.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 11, 2012)

We've had these discusions before on the Marriott board and someone said they brought it up to Brian, but no luck. I'll do a search for the thread.

*Update*
Okay here's the link to the thread started by GregT. It details a trade Greg and I did, his Marriott points for my DVC points. Maybe if enough users request a new forum it will happen. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=156081&highlight=exchange


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 11, 2012)

I have made many direct trades on MouseOwners and Disboards over the years. 

My last trade was last week, I traded Westin St John for Beach Club points. In April I traded my Harborside for Animal Kingdom Points. 

I will agree with one thing mentioned above.....the average poster on both those boards want Disney first and places to high of a value on their DVC. All of my trades were with people who only frequented those boards, not every day posters.


----------



## GregT (Jul 11, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think it would be nice to have a Direct Exchange forum direclty on TUG and not in the classified.





slum808 said:


> We've had these discusions before on the Marriott board and someone said they brought it up to Brian, but no luck. I'll do a search for the thread.




All,

Steve is correct here -- I love the idea of having a Direct Exchange forum in TUG but wasn't successful in persuading Brian to add one.

This was one of the primary reasons (the other being needing a points rental website for my Marriott points) that I wanted a website (see Our Website below) --- which does have a Direct Exchange forum in it.

With respect to successful examples, Steve and I have done a DVC/Marriott trade, and I've also done a Worldmark/DVC trade and two HGVC/Marriott trades.   I believe Steve has also done an HGVC/Worldmark trade, but not sure.  PuckmanFL has done a Starwood/Marriott trade.

I think Direct Exchanges are a great way to leverage your timeshare ownership and point systems make it even easier.

All the best,

Greg


----------



## ded4025 (Jul 11, 2012)

As a DVC owner that would be interested in some of the Marriott resorts, I would also love to see a Direct Exchange forum.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 11, 2012)

It is up to Brian and the moderators to discuss, and that leaves us out.  I would really like to see it a benefit of membership, because I don't want the cheapskates posting nonsense stuff like, "I have a week at High Point in Orlando and want to have a unit of the same size at a Disney resort in Orlando."  

These would be the same people who will counter your last-minute rental of a full week at the Sheraton with, "I'll give you $300, because it is last minute, after all."  My answer is always, "Yeah, I think I will pass on that and deposit the week into II for a trade to the Westin Maui next year."  Laughable!  :rofl: 

I looked at the direct exchange ads on TUG and a lot of them were ridiculous.   Maybe that's why they wouldn't want to do it.  I dunno.


----------



## sb2313 (Jul 11, 2012)

Direct exchanges are definitely the way to go IF both parties know the value of what they own(and don't extremely overvalue it).  I had a successful direct exchange using the great, updated website that GregT and StevenTing have put together.  I would definitely say it was a great experience and I hope others consider the option of doing direct exchanges, they work!


----------



## slum808 (Jul 11, 2012)

I guess one of the problems with an exchange forum would be how to organize all the request. I could take a long time to find a match and your post could easily get burried. The exchange thread on Greg and Steven's site works well, but there's a very limited user base. 

I do have to say that I really like direct exchanges. I've been able to complete two and would have had a third, except my travel plans changed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2012)

not going to add a direct exchange system on the forums when we spent all that time and effort building it into the marketplace.

its quite simple (and free) to put a DVC ad in the marketplace for exchange, and it asks you what you are trading for...and will automatically notify you when something matches what you want...or someone posted an exchange that wants what you have.

I dont see a single disney resort with a direct exchange ad currently in the marketplace...hard to knock something if you dont actually use it =)


----------



## jstapleton (Jul 13, 2012)

slum808 said:


> He has a good week for trade. Problem is there's no Mouse there. Most users on DIsboards and Mouseowners only like to vacation in WDW. *The few who do like to get out, generally also own something else.* There was a thread on mouseowners asking how many had a completed trade. It was very low. Mostly WKORV or Harborside.



Ditto. That is me too.


----------

